

Current Time Magazine Cover (Depending on Country) - chunkyslink
http://www.time.com/time/magazine

======
chunkyslink
Here are some other ones highlighting the same trend

<http://www.time.com/time/magazine/0,9263,7601070402,00.html>

<http://www.time.com/time/magazine/0,9263,7601100920,00.html>

<http://www.time.com/time/magazine/0,9263,7601090406,00.html>

<http://www.time.com/time/magazine/0,9263,7601081103,00.html>

<http://www.time.com/time/magazine/0,9263,7601090928,00.html>

<http://www.time.com/time/magazine/0,9263,7601110808,00.html>

------
tzs
I fail to see what is supposed to be interesting about this. Generally the
cover story from those other editions is in the US editition, it just doesn't
get the cover.

If you examine the contents of each edition, you'll see the US edition has the
most stories, so it makes sense that it might have a different cover on
occasion.

~~~
chunkyslink
I think what is interesting is the choice of subject deemed suitable for front
cover for the audience in each case.

Edit: especially with the current OWS movement. Do you not think the choice of
cover is interesting?

------
meeeu
[http://thedailywh.at/2011/11/25/one-of-these-things-is-
not-l...](http://thedailywh.at/2011/11/25/one-of-these-things-is-not-like-the-
others-of-the-day/)

~~~
chunkyslink
Blog spam.

Please read the guidelines here <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

> Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports on something they
> found on another site, submit the latter.

~~~
meeeu
I didn't know that. Thanks for helping out a noob.

------
mobileman
This is why I have anxiety!

